# Cold War Movies - "The Day After" vs "Threads"



## syscom3 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you grew up in the early 80's, you would know about these two films. What did you think of them?

I'm beginning to believe that "Threads" is as good as "All Quiet on the Western Front" for being a no holds barred look at war.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2013)

I haven't seen "Threads", but as a kid "The Day After" scared the living sh*t outta me.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm with you on that, Andy. I am pretty sure I saw threads many years ago as well. I couldn't imagine living through something like that. I think I'd rather go in the initial flash.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wildcat, "Threads" is on youtube. Watch some time and let me know what you think. It makes the "Day After" look tame. "Threads" is about what happens in an urban area. "Day After" was mostly the aftermath in a rural area.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 23, 2013)

The War Game, a BBC docu-drama by British diretor, Peter Watkins, was the beginning and inspiration for Threads et al:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58NmAzQzRjk_

MM


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2013)

michaelmaltby ... I saw that one too. Another good one.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't recognise either of them, unless one of them was set in a town in the north of England? If so, I've been wanting to know the title for years!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Don't recognise either of them, unless one of them was set in a town in the north of England? If so, I've been wanting to know the title for years!



You need to watch both of them. Especially Threads.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2013)

Never saw Threads, but am definitely interested and will watch on Utube. I remember the day after was a TV movie here in the states, but when I went to Spain it was in the theaters as a major motion picture. What a difference the pond makes huh?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 25, 2013)

I watched it over the weekend. For those who grew up in the '70s it is truly haunting. Still bothering me. [Note not up to today's production standards, but chilling in a nuclear winter sense] Definitely worth watching.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2013)

Let's not forget Neville Shute's "On the Beach" -- a good read and a great film -- with Gregory Peck, IIRC. 

MM


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Matt, the one thing that "the Day After" didn't portray at all was the thermal pulse and firestorms after the detonations. I thought it was freaky seeing that boy in the garden get burned to the skull from those effects.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Let's not forget Neville Shute's "On the Beach" -- a good read and a great film -- with Gregory Peck, IIRC.
> 
> MM



Not even in the league of either film.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2013)

Define "league" ... 

MM


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 26, 2013)

syscom3 said:


> Matt, the one thing that "the Day After" didn't portray at all was the thermal pulse and firestorms after the detonations. I thought it was freaky seeing that boy in the garden get burned to the skull from those effects.



It's been 30yrs since the day after. I don't remember much. But threads was haunting. And VERY flawed. The EMP effects are chilling. Especially in today's society. The nuclear winter stuff is overblown... like anthropomorphic global warming. Sagan was not a God.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## David Scott (Mar 17, 2013)

I saw "The Day After" on it's debut. I was 14 at the time and I remember having nightmares for a month or so afterwards. I just recently watched "Threads" and all I have to say is thank god I didn't see it when it came out. MUCH more raw and real.


----------



## Readie (Mar 17, 2013)

michaelmaltby said:


> Let's not forget Neville Shute's "On the Beach" -- a good read and a great film -- with Gregory Peck, IIRC.
> 
> MM



Yep. Good film, shows the waste of good cars too....


----------

